# Uber Insurance doesn't cover Medical Costs or Lost Wages



## mactube (Jul 22, 2016)

I think its important for all Uber Drivers to know, that if you get in an accident within the phase that is covered ( on the way to pick up a passenger / passenger in the picked up ) by Uber's Insurance ( for California that would be James Rivers Insurance ) Medical bills are not covered, James Rivers also doesn't cover lost wages. 

I think thats important to know ! 

If somebody has to additional information or different experience, well free to replay.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Not if you opt in to the injury coverage which is actually paid by the rider.

They also pay lost income up to $500 per week.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Uber's optional driver insurance does provide some disability cover, but it's very heavily overpriced. Also, because it's an Uber product, there are several disadvantageous terms, conditions, exceptions and exclusions involved. The ones I don't like are (1) no coverage for the first 90 days, (1) only 50% of lost earnings are reimbursed, (3) maximum benefit per week is capped at $500


----------



## robstv (Aug 20, 2017)

The optional insurance that Uber is paying you to get (with fare increase to riders) requires you to start the medical needs process within 90 days. So you are covered from the moment an accident occurs, but not if you wait 91 days to report it. These paid expenses cover most everything, including things such as Emergency room and even air ambulance. Zero deductible! You have full medical expenses coverage from the moment an accident occurs.

_AME Benefit Qualifications.
If an Insured Person suffers an Injury that requires him or her to be treated by a Physician, *within the Medical
Commencement Period *shown in the Schedule for the Accident Medical Expense Benefit, We will pay the Usual
and Customary Charges incurred for Medically Necessary Covered Accident Medical Services received due to
that Injury, up to the Maximum Benefit Amount and Maximum Benefit Period shown in the Schedule, per
Insured Person, for all Injuries caused by a single Covered Accident, subject to any applicable Deductible
Amount.
*The Medical Commencement Period for the Accident Medical Expense Benefit starts on the date of the Accident
that caused such Injury*. The Deductible Amount for the Accident Medical Expense Benefit is the Deductible
Amount shown in the Schedule, if any, which must be met from Usual and Customary Charges for Medically
Necessary Covered Accident Medical Services incurred due to Injuries sustained by the Insured Person in that
Covered Accident._

Accident Medical Expense Benefit:
Medical Commencement Period ........................................................................................... 90 days
Deductible Amount .................................................................................................................... $0
Maximum Benefit Period ** ......................................................................................... 1 04 weeks
Maximum Benefit Amount per Accident ........................................................................ $1,000,000
Lifetime Maximum Benefit ............................................................................................ $1 ,000,000

After 104 weeks, other portions kick in, such as temporary or permanent disability.

read the complete policy in the pdf link Uber sends you to sign up. I am unable to post links.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

Thats why you get your own policy that covers rideshareing and has all of the incidental coverage that James River does not.


----------



## Bphelps (Aug 31, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Uber's optional driver insurance does provide some disability cover, but it's very heavily overpriced. Also, because it's an Uber product, there are several disadvantageous terms, conditions, exceptions and exclusions involved. The ones I don't like are (1) no coverage for the first 90 days, (1) only 50% of lost earnings are reimbursed, (3) maximum benefit per week is capped at $500


No different from your personal insurance, if your fault. If not your fault, the other party WILL cover both of those. Lost wages due to medical issues.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Bphelps said:


> No different from your personal insurance, if your fault.


Not all personal insurance for autos covers loss of earnings. And no personal auto insurance in CA covers any loss arising from rideshare activities.


> If not your fault, the other party WILL cover both of those. Lost wages due to medical issues.


Not guaranteed. Where I live there are many, many uninsured drivers (been hit by two already and only been here 3 years). Also not guaranteed is getting an insurance company to pay. They are notorious for trying to avoid liability, lowballing and trying to short claimants. Bottom line, if you get hit by another driver, you MAY get a payout, maybe not.


----------

